# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Transgenicos en el peru

## golcito18

estimados amigos de AGROFORUM dejo este video sobre la empresa MONSANTO quien ha logrado que sus transgenicos sean aceptados en el PERU por el saliente gobierno de garcia perez, mas que una empresa que dice dedicarse a la agricultura opera como una mafia muy bien organizada sorteando los reales controles referidos a salud y sanidad en USA, imaginemos lo que hara en peru, ademas de con su producto contaminar las especies originarias.    
Y este otro link cuando supuestamente nos declarabamos pais libre de transgenicos, como sociedad civil y foro especializado en temas agricolas pienso que se debe actuar de manera firme en rechazo de estas variedades con modificacion genetica, que segun primeros estudios tendria gran ingerencia en malformacion de celulas incipientes nocivas.  http://elcomercio.pe/edicionimpresa/...nsgenicos.htmlTemas similares: ¿Estás de acuerdo o no con el ingreso de transgénicos al Perú? ¿Por qué SÍ, o por qué NO, transgénicos en el Perú? Los transgenicos y la marca peru no se contraponen Plantón contra del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú Artículo: Acurio: Transgénicos no le añaden valor a la marca Perú

----------


## golcito18

aca editorial del comercio del dia de ayer mostrando su preocupacion http://elcomercio.pe/opinion/744186/...e-bomba-tiempo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado golcito18: 
Primero que nada agradecerte por compartir con nosotros esta noticia, ya que como medio agrario, debemos estar enterados de lo que nuestros políticos hacen con el futuro de nuestra agricultura y nuestra biodiversidad. 
Leí la editorial de El Comercio, y veo con molestia lo que allí informan. Aprobar el ingreso de transgénicos al Perú, justo a la salida de su gobierno, me parece irresponsable por parte del presidente Gracía; más aún cuando el tema sigue siendo debatido por los distintos sectores involucrados y afectados. 
Vi que publicaste un tema en Foros Perú también, así que te felicito por difundir esta noticia y fomentar la defensa de nuestra biodiversidad y la agricultura orgánica en el Perú. 
Con respecto a la política, comprenderás que estoy completamente deprimido de saber que nos deja un mal presidente, y que nos espera uno igual o tal vez peor para resolver este tema que es tan complicado. 
Por último decirte que creo que los foros no sólo deben servir para que los ciudadanos opinemos e intercambiemos información, así que dependerá de que cada uno de nosotros aportar un granito de arena para que nuestras "brillantes" autoridades tomen este tema con la seriedad política que merece. 
Saludos; y empecemos a debatir para ver cómo podemos ponerle freno a esta medida que benficiaría a algunos pocos, pero no a la mayoría de peruanos -según mi opinión-.

----------


## golcito18

Estimado Bruno, yo me entere a traves de el FB de Gaston Acurio, con 300000 seguidores que rapidamente nos pondriamos deacuerdo para derogar esta perniciosa ley, dejo unos links  http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/m...59.49647718129 http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/g...50165354033130 http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/g...50165367503130 http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/g...50165340388130    saludos, y espero que este foro sea uno de los puntales en el rechazo a este abuso!!!!

----------


## golcito18

A TODOS LOS QUE TIENEN FB UNIRSE A ESTA RED http://www.facebook.com/pages/Por-un...375621?sk=wall

----------


## golcito18

aca la norma completa http://www.minag.gob.pe/download/pdf...03-2011-ag.pdf  http://www.minag.gob.pe/download/pdf...onsensuado.pdf

----------


## EMNRE

Estimados usuarios de agroforum debemos organizarnos para protestar contra esta normativa que lo único que conseguirá es destruir un país naturalmente rico.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados usuarios de agroforum debemos organizarnos para protestar contra esta normativa que lo único que conseguirá es destruir un país naturalmente rico.

 Estimado EMNRE: 
Te felicito por proponer una protesta organizada en contra de esta medida, porque hace falta mucha gente como tú para que realmente podamos hacer algo al respecto. 
Estoy enterado que el Ejecutivo ha autorizado el ingreso de maíz, soya y algodón trasngénico al país -si no me equivoco-, lo cual es algo que atenta contra el interés de muchísimos peruanos, y como siempre, que afectaría a los más pobres -según mi parecer-, pues es precisamente a ellos a los que convedría desarrollar la agricultura orgánica en el Perú. 
Como te explicaba, creo que hace falta mucha gente como tú para poder congregar un masa importante de personas que estemos dispuestos a alzar la voz de protesta en contra del ingreso de trasngénicos al Perú; por lo que tengo la esperanza de que esta medida tenga que ser aprobada antes en el congreso, pues cabría aún la posibilidad de que se vote en contra. 
Lo que sí es increíble, es que el gobierno -y en especial el Ministro Brack- hayan promulgado esta nueva ley, luego de todo el rollo que se metieron acerca de la importancia de salvaguardar la biodiversidad de nuestro país; y en este momento coyuntural, cuando el partido de gobierno está de salida y la amenaza de Ollanta Humala es cada vez mayor... A mí me huele a huevo podrido, así como la entrega de Hurtado Miller, pero en fin, esto es normal en los políticos del Perú, y en especial con los apristas. 
Finalmente, preguntarles a los mortales de este foro, ¿qué podríamos hacer -desde un punto de vista realista- para impedir el ingreso de trasgénicos al Perú, hasta que las investigaciones al respecto sean concluyentes en nuestro país? 
Saludos... ¡y estoy a la disposición de la biodiversidad en el Perú!

----------


## golcito18

Saludos a todos los amigos del foro,gracias por su preocupacion, en el primer link de este post, he podido ver como monsanto logra aprobar sus estudios en la FDA, nombrando en importantes cargos a gente que trabaja en esa dependencia de EEUU, tambien podemos ver la problematica de los campesinos de la india en referencia a su produccion de algodon, muchos de ellos terminan suicidandose producto de las deudas que los agobian, en mexico los productores de maiz que han sido contaminados producto de la mezcla de maiz originario y maiz transgenico, en general una realidad que no estaria muy lejos de la nuestra, por favor son 2 horas pero fueron las 2 horas mejor invertidas en mi vida, los invito a unirse al FB a traves del link indicado lineas arriba y poder evitar esa decision, la norma completa y la promulgacion tambien estan, son temas reales que nos afectan a todos ahora y para siempre.

----------


## EMNRE

Gracias Bruno; 
Pero no debería quedar solo en una idea de protesta, realmente debemos hacer algo.
Particularmente creo que la única forma de protestar y ser escuchados es con la difusión de estas noticias en el sector.
Les recomiendo que vean el video completo que coloca golcito, 
es un poco largo pero bastante informativo.    
En el por ejemplo se narra la historia de nuestros hermanos en la India y el ingreso del algodón trans y la inevitable consecuencia que este trajo a los productores de algodón. 
No solo toca temas como la relación que existe entre la aparición de las trans y ciertas enfermedades como el cáncer sino también las mutaciones que generaron en los animales de pruebas, entre otras cosas... 
Particularmente creo que los intereses económicos de las multinacionales no pueden terminar destruyendo el equilibrio que le tomo a la vida lograr en estos milenios de evolución. 
Esto señores es algo serio y que merece que pongamos la atención debida.
No solo por nosotros sino por el futuro de nuestra gente y nuestra Tierra.

----------


## golcito18

gracias ENMRE, falto acotar que en ese reportaje se le invita a la empresa a hacer sus descargos, esta niega su derecho a replica argumentando que creen que ese reportaje no les es favorable a ellos,   EL MUNDO AL REVES,  y a traves de que medio harian su descargo???

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Gracias Bruno; 
> Pero no debería quedar solo en una idea de protesta, realmente debemos hacer algo.

 Estimado EMNRE, cada vez me convenzo más que debemos hacer algo, aunque sea por nuestra propia moral. Algo que afecta a tantos peruanos, no debería aceptarse así porque sí, y por debajo de la mesa. 
Nuevamente se han pasado de la raya, y el Ministro Brack es el primero que debería responder ante esto. Sugiero convocar aunque sea un pequeño grupo de gente dispuesta a tirarle unas "corontas de maíz transgénico" en la cara... por cobarde y traidor. 
Repito que no estoy en contra de los transgénicos, pero se debe invertigar a fondo el tema antes de promover una ley que puede no tener vuelta a atrás, y con consecuencias para la biodiversidad y la vida misma en este planeta. 
¿Alguien me puede confirmar si esta ley ha sido aprobada por el congreso? 
Sin importar la respuesta, propongo una modesta marcha al MINAM la semana que viene para protestar por esta irresponsable -y tal vez corrupta- decisión del gobierno. 
Si hay gente dispuesta, empecemos a coordinar y a convocar. 
¡NO a los transgénicos en el Perú!... :Mad:

----------


## EMNRE

Hola
Disculpen por la demora, claro aqui hay un enlace a un articulo publicado por el señor Sandro Chavez, Biologo.   http://www.ecoportal.net/content/view/full/98610/

----------


## kscastaneda

Me opongo TOTALMENTE a los transgenicos, haré una serie de eventos en CONTRA DE LOS TRANSGENICOS con las organizaciones BASE JUNTAS y COMISIONES DE REGANTES de mi zona, en primer lugar caso SEMILLA DE MAIZ que es a donde apuntan por el momento.  *Lean este artículo el cual comparto.* 
Algunos de los datos  presentados por Amigos de la Tierra y GreenPeace son demoledores: se sostenía  que la manipulación genética disminuiría la utilización de herbicidas y  productos tóxicos pero en realidad se ha incrementado el uso de agroquímicos con  el inevitable aumento de la contaminación de los suelos, perdida de fertilidad y  la desaparición de biodiversidad.  
Los argumentos que auguraban la obtención de  especies de mejor calidad, más resistentes a organismos perjudiciales y  enfermedades, con el lógico aumento del rendimiento de las cosechas, son  desmentidos tajantemente por la realidad: quienes incrementan su resistencia son  los organismos y plantas dañinos para los cultivos y, en muchos casos, se  empieza a evidenciar una disminución del rendimiento de los cultivos.    
En lo que se refiere a *la salud de las personas*, pese a que no se han  realizado muchos estudios, ambas organizaciones ecologistas señalan la *aparición  de nuevas alergias, contaminantes en los alimentos que eran desconocidos hasta  el momento y la generación de resistencias a antibióticos en bacterias patógenas  para el ser humano.* Sobre sus efectos en relación con la disminución del hambre  en el mundo, causada por una distribución socialmente injusta y no por ausencia  de producción, no es necesario extenderse. Basta ilustrar con el dramático  ejemplo de las *recientes hambrunas padecidas en Argentina (especialmente entre  la población infantil), país en el que se cultiva la cuarta parte de los  organismos modificados genéticamente que se producen en el planeta.* En  definitiva, los estudios más recientes, estos sí realizados todos según el  método científico, avocan a una evidencia cada vez más difícilmente rebatible:  los transgénicos son veneno.  
Sólo el ansia desmedida por el lucro económico inmediato justifica su  utilización temeraria. Se trata de una dimensión más del proceso de  industrialización y mercantilización de la agricultura mundial con el objetivo  de concentrarla en muy pocas manos, las de las multinacionales de la  alimentación. *La imposición de los cultivos transgénicos conlleva el  encarecimiento de determinadas semillas, pago de patentes y tasas tecnológicas y  la obligada utilización de determinados agroquímicos puestos en el mercado por  esas mismas multinacionales.* Esta imposición se ejerce  política y comercialmente, es un círculo perfecto que responde con claridad a  la clásica cuestión "Qui prodest", y que es letal para la independencia y  viabilidad de la agricultura campesina tradicional. 
NO A LOS TRANSGENICOS !!!
TRANSGENICO = VENENO !!!
SI A LA BIODIVERSIDAD NATURAL QUE HICISTE ANTONIO BRACK !!!

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

El tema definitivamente requiere de mayor debate, estudios, información. Pero lo que hace MONSANTO  y toda la gavilla de altos funcionarios del EStado vendidos y empresarios fariseos no tiene nombre. Como dijo Newton "toda acción genera una reacción". Y en el caso de una promulgación cobarde de este reglamento y el ingreso de los transgénicos a sabiendas de la coyuntura electoral que está ocupando nuestra atención, no podemos permitir que la prepotencia corporativa gane en nuestro país. 
Creo que es saludable el boom de la empresa privada en la costa y la agroexportación, pero de ahi a que nos invadan con TRANSGÉNICOS esas son palabras mayores. 
Y les va a salir el tiro po la culata, pues la sociedad civil no es la misma que en los ochenta Señor García y contubernio con MONSANTO. 
Saludos y sigamos vigialntes,  no por un cliché, sino por el futuro y nuestras riquezas naturales. 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.

----------

